# One of the front legs is trembling



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What does he do when you make him "lunge" to the right? I noticed it was always left.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What does he do when you make him "lunge" to the right? I noticed it was always left.


He lunges fine on both sides, I will look careful next time but he doesn't seem to have problems lounging on either side. I was lounging him on the left to see the leg because I was concerned that he may be limping. A week ago he was limping with that leg without any apparent reason. In 2 days he was fine. I can't understand this. I noticed that his leg is trembling from the first day I saw him but I didn't gave it any importance.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you know when he was last seen by a farrier? I knew a mare who would do this with her leg sometimes I never figured out why. I just got the ol "that;s just her" response.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no idea about this. They said that he was never shod but I guess that he was trimmed. He is almost 10 years old (from papers). He is at his former owners for 5 months and he was never been trimmed in this period. So I guess he was trimmed earlier. So more than 5 months for sure. The thing is that his hooves are not in a bad shape, they are just a bit long but not so long that you will be concerned. His feet are surprisingly in a great shape considering the long time from his last trimming. The problem is that he doesn't give me his feet at all. He lifts them if I'm asking but he doesn't hold them at all. I barely can lift them to see if something is wrong. I am not a trainer so I don't have the experience to work on this thing. He will be trained by his trainer when he will be moved at his new owners. 

He will also be seen by a farrier after he will be moved. We didn't thought that this is urgent because as I said his hooves are an acceptable length. 

But definitely this is something to be considered. Thanks. The thing is that he is trembling with this leg only.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

His leg seems to wiggle when he doesn't stand solid on that leg, as in he has a slight bend to the knee. I've seen other horse do that but never consistently. He appears sound when moving. 
I would question why he doesn't always stand solid.
Can you send these videos to a vet for an opinion?


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

natisha said:


> His leg seems to wiggle when he doesn't stand solid on that leg, as in he has a slight bend to the knee. I've seen other horse do that but never consistently. He appears sound when moving.
> I would question why he doesn't always stand solid.
> Can you send these videos to a vet for an opinion?


Yes, I could send the videos to his future vet or I can wait to be seen by his vets in 1-2 weeks. I wasn't sure if it something wrong there and I didn't want to sound to paranoid by pointing out something unimportant. Thank you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I encourage you to always point out things that may seem wrong as they could be and no one else has noticed them yet! 

That is very strange that he won't give you his hooves.. I'd definitely talk with a vet or a few vets.. get opinions. Even if it's not your horse, you could be the only one taking notice and speaking out for this horse.

Good luck


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I encourage you to always point out things that may seem wrong as they could be and no one else has noticed them yet!
> 
> That is very strange that he won't give you his hooves.. I'd definitely talk with a vet or a few vets.. get opinions. Even if it's not your horse, you could be the only one taking notice and speaking out for this horse.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you. He doesn't give me his legs because I don't think he was trained to do it. I don't understand how he was trimmed before because of this. He has no problems when I touch his legs all over but when I'm trying to pick up a leg he just leaves even if I'm trying to hold it. 

I will surely ask the vet when he'll come. Thank you.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

My horse did this for a time , in the same left front leg. But he is currently recovering ( I Hope ! ) from EPM.... I am not saying this horse has EPM , because there are many more symptoms with EPM. But my horse did this for about a week. Then it stopped.... EPM horses have muscle nerve conduction issues, so I assume that is what cased it.... Good luck Patti


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My Fox Trotter mare will have a front leg tremble on occasion. She will also try to pull the same leg away when I pick her hoof. So I figure it is a pain or nerve issue somewhere in that leg. She is sound to ride though and has a lot of "go." So I don't know what the problem is but I do keep an eye on it.


----------

